# Question about my new PPK/S



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello, everyone. I have a question about a brand new PPK/S I just bought. It's chambered in .32 auto. When I got it home I was reading over it's manual and everything and I found the empty casing sent with it from the factory. I noticed that it had a little tear partway down one side.

So then I shot a box this evening and noticed that the ejected brass is more deformed than I have seen before. It's a very slight bulge in the forward half of the brass but it's more than I'm used to seeing. Some, roughly a third, of the casings have that same little tear down one side, perhaps a third to half way down the casing.

Is this normal for .32 auto? Is it normal for a PPK/S? This is my first Walther and my first gun chambered in .32 auto so I'm in the dark and somewhat concerned. The pistol shot wonderfully but it's disconcerting. The ammo I was shooting is Magtech 71GR FMC.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> Hello, everyone. I have a question about a brand new PPK/S I just bought. It's chambered in .32 auto. When I got it home I was reading over it's manual and everything and I found the empty casing sent with it from the factory. I noticed that it had a little tear partway down one side.
> 
> So then I shot a box this evening and noticed that the ejected brass is more deformed than I have seen before. It's a very slight bulge in the forward half of the brass but it's more than I'm used to seeing. Some, roughly a third, of the casings have that same little tear down one side, perhaps a third to half way down the casing.
> 
> Is this normal for .32 auto? Is it normal for a PPK/S? This is my first Walther and my first gun chambered in .32 auto so I'm in the dark and somewhat concerned. The pistol shot wonderfully but it's disconcerting. The ammo I was shooting is Magtech 71GR FMC.


I'm not saying this is your problem. I had two pistols that did the same thing to the brass. After putting 500 rounds through each I stop seeing it happen so it could be a break in thing. We have a lot of Walther people here and I'm sure you will get some good advise.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Here, I've taken a quick snap of a few cases. You can clearly see the bulging and the tears.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not a gunsmith or a Walther man but I would say that's from a heck of a lot of preasure building up in that shell before it discharges the bullet. I would sent that back to them with the cases and let them correct that. Looks like to me they may not have reamed the throat out enought. Good luck.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I got a box of Remington 71GR FMJ today. I'll try that and see if the problem persists.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Unsupported shell case sounds like the culprit. Was there any problem with the spent brass ejecting from the pistol? I would go to a local gunsmith and have the chamber mic'd to check the inside diameter.
He would probably check it for next to nothing, and it would save you the trouble of sending it to the manufacturer if there is no problem.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

When you see preasure signs like that and that bad it may blow the gun up if you keep pushing it. Your gun and your call. Good luck.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Take it to a gunsmith and have it checked out.. There's something not right...

Safety first.

W


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Definitely something not right. Don't give up on the little Walther though, I have one in .380 and like a lot.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Split cases*

Don't fire another round!!!!!

Get it check out by a competent gun smith first!

You probably will need to send it back to the factory, if it is a new gun.

No gun should split new factory rounds like that.

Get it check out as soon as possible, and don't, what ever you do, fire
it until you have it checked out!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck.


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

I have to vote in the "don't fire this weapon again" camp. There's something seriously wrong. Not normal for any 32 cal or Walther I've ever shot. I'll be so bold as to assume if it's a "brand new" gun, it's a Smith and Wesson manufacture. I had to send my PPK (also a S&W, but in .380) back for repair after it's second outing, and the procedure is a bit of an inconvenience. You may want to consider taking it to a local gunsmith, but I'm sure you'll be sending it back to the factory eventually. Meanwhile, as someone else said, please err on the side of safety, and don't shoot it. It's not the brand of ammo, it's the gun itself.
Be careful.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I took the gun back to the shop wher I bought it today. I ended up exchanging it for one in .380. I had been in the fence as to what I should get and, after feeling the scant power of the .32 I was glad I was able to swap.

The one I took back is getting sent back to the factory immediately.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Good for you! I'm glad to see good customer service from your local gun shop in resolving your issue. Also, I think you will be happy with the .380acp.
There was a definite issue with the firearm. With weapons, as with women, it's always best to err on the side of caution!:smt023:smt023
I also wonder how the factory missed this, since you said your test fire round had a split case.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, the test fire case was split like a bunch of the others. The shop was really great about it. The shop was Kent's Shooters' Supply in Ogden, Utah by the way. Great store.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good choice on your part Mr PanaDP. I would hate to here about you getting hurt with it. Now that you got your new .380 how about a picture and range report on it? When you get some free time of course.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Very good choice on your part Mr PanaDP. I would hate to here about you getting hurt with it. Now that you got your new .380 how about a picture and range report on it? When you get some free time of course.


I think that could be arranged, once I've shot something out of it.


----------

